# Reckless Driving



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am 26 years old. I had a clean record up until July 2009 when I was convicted of reckless driving. I blew below the legal limit but was still charged with reckless driving. I have put this down on applications and I still get invited to take written and physical exams, however I feel like this will definitly not get me hired. I rarely drink, however that night I had a few glasses of wine with my girlfriend at dinner and drove home. Even though I waited an hour before driving and felt fine, I still got in trouble with the law. It was my own fault and it was a very stupid thing to do. Do you feel like applying to become a police officer is a waste of time because their are clearly plenty of candidates applying with clean records. I have my first oral board in a couple days and I feel confident going in, but I feel no matter how well I do this is going to come back and haunt me.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Listen to him kid, he's a very smart guy and his advice is quite good.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

The reality is you'll have to put a lot more time between this incident and getting taken seriously. You never know though. And I third what USMCMP5811 said.


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I will look into that. Out of curiousity, this is obviously a personal question and if no one feels comfortable answering, I understand. Is anyone currently a police officer or knows a police officfer that did get on the job with a blemish on there record? You can PM if you would like.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

MTA2010 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I will look into that. Out of curiousity, this is obviously a personal question and if no one feels comfortable answering, I understand. Is anyone currently a police officer or knows a police officfer that did get on the job with a blemish on there record? You can PM if you would like.


No one is going to out thermself or anybody else. Put it this way, everybody has a past and has made a misstep at some point. How it's handled is very telling. However, a convicted felon should never waste their time.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

MTA you will never get an answer to that question here for all we know you are another reporter looking for another lead story. I agree with the earlier posts in this state you will have to put alot of time between you and your screw up. With the LEO job market being what it is in this state you may have a very difficult time. Bottom line is it will depend on the department.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I once shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die.

Of course, now, everytime I hear a train whistle, I hang my head and cry.


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

I understand your concern, but I am not a reporter. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmmm, that sounds like exactly what a reporter would say... 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

right.as.rain said:


> Hmmm, that sounds like exactly what a reporter would say...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Wow, thought the same thing


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> I once shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die.
> 
> Of course, now, everytime I hear a train whistle, I hang my head and cry.


lmao!! I knew I recognized that hand in the AVATAR!!:stomp:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

grn3charlie said:


> No one is going to out thermself or anybody else. Put it this way, everybody has a past and has made a misstep at some point. How it's handled is very telling. However, a convicted felon should never waste their time.


Yeah, but that's just it--reckless driving, or Operating to Endanger/Reckless isn't a felony--it's a minor misdemeanor. In the grand scheme of things, OTE is a step or two above failing to license your dog.

The kid should take the oral boards and see how it goes. I think if he explains the incident completely with a degree of contrition and honesty he stands a shot. There are plenty of officers out there with an arrest or two for small, stupid stuff in their past.

Don't get me wrong--I'm not saying it helps or that it makes him a better candidate. But if I was doing hiring and a kid with just OTE on his record blew away another candidate with a completely clean record in the interviews, I think that alone could tip the scales in one's favor. Who you gonna hire? The kid with a blemish who can speak and had street smarts, or the clean record guy who can't look you in the eye and speak proper English?

Not saying it would be easy, but I certainly don't think it's a hurdle that couldn't be overcome under the right circumstances.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Yeah, but that's just it--reckless driving, or Operating to Endanger/Reckless isn't a felony--it's a minor misdemeanor. In the grand scheme of things, OTE is a step or two above failing to license your dog.
> 
> The kid should take the oral boards and see how it goes. I think if he explains the incident completely with a degree of contrition and honesty he stands a shot. There are plenty of officers out there with an arrest or two for small, stupid stuff in their past.
> 
> ...


Thats all true IF it was just what he said it was and nothing more...two sides to every story right?:smoke:


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, there is my version and the police report and both state the same information! Oral boards went well this morning. It was brought up today if I have any convictions and I explained to them what happened. Nothing was said after I explained what happened and we moved on. Feel like I did well, could of answered a question differently but now we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Doesn't hurt to keep applying all around the country though...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Main thing is you didn't lie. You lie, you're done.


----------

